# Foggy night + Long exposure



## Chris (Nov 22, 2007)

That's a yellow streetlight on the other side of the woods.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Nov 22, 2007)

I can only see half of it though.


----------



## amonb (Nov 22, 2007)

That looks pretty goth  

Looks great.


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 22, 2007)

Coolness


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Chris (adminishredder). Saved and going on my background.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice picture.


----------



## Leon (Nov 22, 2007)

new wallpaper!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 22, 2007)

Total album cover material.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice shot.  



Zepp88 said:


> Total Opeth album cover material.



Fixed.


----------



## Bound (Nov 23, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 23, 2007)

Leon said:


> new wallpaper!



+1


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 24, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Total album cover material.



agreed, that was my first thought, too


----------



## Shannon (Nov 24, 2007)

Dude, that totally looks like an Opeth cover!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 25, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Dude, that totally looks like an Opeth cover!



Beat me to it, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Drew (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, I too looked at that and thought, "Opeth album cover." 

That's fuckin' awesome, dude.


----------



## Groff (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome!

I've tried taking pics like that with my digital, but alas I don't have a tripod, so I obviously can't get unwobbly shots.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn, this is awesome. My new background.


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

great pic, chris!


----------



## Emiliano (Dec 11, 2007)

Chris = teh Win


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Splees (Dec 12, 2007)

Those are some gnarly looking trees. Great shot.


----------



## abyss258 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooooold but does anyone have this pic? I'm very interested...


----------

